# What size is your shrimp tank?



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have tanks from 7 gallons to 50 gallons for shrimp tanks, 20, 17.2, 12


----------



## MrCain (Jul 2, 2013)

I have shrimp successfully breeding in a 3 gallon.

I've seen people even say they're keeping them in 1-1.5 gal containers, it just becomes more difficult at smaller sizes due to how easily parameters can swing.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

2.5 gal. Breeding strong. Sponge filter with bi weekly water changes. Same setup and schedule as my kille tanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

10s, 7s and a 25g


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

2 and 3 gallons. Weekly wc and daily auto topoff.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

10g corner air driven filter. Fluval c3. P+ light diffused with craft wesh. Amazonia Substrate. With 30+ michling. Tibee. Tb. 

I hears people say at least a thousand can live in a ten gallon easily.


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2014)

My "biggest" tank is 40 litres and I have around 30 CRS and CBS, I still think it's under populated


----------



## Bingo (May 26, 2014)

That's around 88 gallons


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I am just now getting into shrimp, bought a 2.5 gallon desktop style aquarium that I plan on keeping a few shrimp in. Right now I have 15 or so baby cherry shrimp living in a large mixing bowl, I threw a bunch of plants in there with them and they seem to be doing fine. I didn't put them into the Fluval right away because I thought they were too small and would be sucked into the filter by the overflow. Depending on how well the cherries turn out I have several tanks I could put them in, I would probably want to go with a 40B or a 10g.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Bingo said:


> That's around 88 gallons


40 litres is 10.5 gallons


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a 1.7 gallon no tech vase I bred cherries in and now a 1 gallon finnex hob fuge I keep them in on the side of my 65g. The 1 gallon got a water change about every other month, and top offs weekly. No filter, just plants, mgopm, and sunlight a few hours a day. You should be able to find pics of both in the nano section.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

55g


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Most of my tanks are around 15G, a few 10G and 20G. I've started to use 5.5G for selective breeding and tigers as I find them doing better in smaller tanks. Easier to set up and maintain too.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

3 15s, 2 10s and a 40b.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

5, 5.5, 10, gallons


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

38, 120l


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

4 gal dirt tank


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

20g long, 17g and 4g cube. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brolly33 (Apr 25, 2014)

10gal


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

.5, 3.5, 12.5.
CRS, Rilis,


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

My current tanks 
One 2 gallon mischling tank
One 3 gallon golden bee
Two 5 gallons which house crs and fire reds 
Three 10 gallons for rcs, sss crs and 1 cull tank
One 7 gallon for TB's
One 12 gallon for BD's and low grade crs
Currently setting up a 20g long for Sulawesi shrimps
I'll be setting up a few more this year. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

